# My Hollister Jacket



## xphoxbex (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know if I can rant in here but here goes.
I just RECENTLY bought my new hollister jacket, its the white bubble type of jacket with the fur on the hood.  

Well, I decided to wash it (my mom does my laundry).
I took the hood off to only wash the jacket, cuz I knew if I washed the hood, it would come out a hot mess.
I don't know what came over my freaking mom but she decides to take my hood and wash it and dry it. 
Now the fake fur on it melted and it looks hideous.  I am really mad you guys. 
My mom is so dumb sometimes.  I mean i took the hood off for a reason u know?  If I wanted to wash the whole jacket why didn't I just leave the hood on there?? 
I sat there trying to comb it out, and whats happening is the fur is ripping off and it still looks hideous. 

I'm really mad. what can I do? has this ever happened to anyone before?


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 7, 2007)

If the fur is melted, it's melted, unfortunately. I'm assuming it's fake fur?

And, if you don't want someone messing up your clothes, do you own laundry. I learned that the hard way myself.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 7, 2007)

Uh oh.  Ok, first thing is to talk to your mom and tell her how disappointed you are and that you are upset.  Secondly, see if your local tailor or dry cleaner has any solutions.  Depending on what the fur is made, they MIGHT be able to fix it.  Since combing it is ripping it out, you may want to stop trying that.  That is the best I can suggest.


----------



## xphoxbex (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
And, if you don't want someone messing up your clothes, do you own laundry. I learned that the hard way myself._

 

well you probably dont know how things are around my house, but my mom and I constantly argue over this issue.  She tells me that she doesn't want me to do anything but study study study.  When I offer to do my laundry, she doesn't let me.  So wat am i supposed to do?  I mean I appreciate her doing my laundry and stuff for me, but she really doesn't let me have a choice.  And my mom is the most difficult person to talk


----------



## xphoxbex (Dec 7, 2007)

and yes that fur is fake.


----------



## user79 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah, not much you can do. The fur is ruined. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can just try to wear it without the hood?


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 7, 2007)

If it's melted you can't fix it.  My suggestion is to wear it without the hood- the jacket itself isn't ruined, right?


----------



## xphoxbex (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_If it's melted you can't fix it.  My suggestion is to wear it without the hood- the jacket itself isn't ruined, right?_

 
yea the jacket itself is fine.. but it looked so much cuter with the fur on i'm so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my mom said she's willing to buy me a new jacket, but I feel bad for making her do that too... oh and btw do u guys know where to get cute peacoats?  i think i am really feeling those


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Dec 8, 2007)

H&M has some cute peacoats u can also try forever 21 and gap


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 8, 2007)

I got my peacoat from American Eagle.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_yea the jacket itself is fine.. but it looked so much cuter with the fur on i'm so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my mom said she's willing to buy me a new jacket, but I feel bad for making her do that too... oh and btw do u guys know where to get cute peacoats?  i think i am really feeling those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Get on the Hollister website and call customer service and see if you can buy a replacement hood?


----------



## xphoxbex (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandyyyy <3* 

 
_H&M has some cute peacoats u can also try forever 21 and gap_

 

i got one today at forever 21! It was only 35 bucks!!!

now i need a cute scarf to go with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think i am happy again!


----------



## 3jane (Dec 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_well you probably dont know how things are around my house, but my mom and I constantly argue over this issue.  She tells me that she doesn't want me to do anything but study study study.  When I offer to do my laundry, she doesn't let me.  So wat am i supposed to do?  I mean I appreciate her doing my laundry and stuff for me, but she really doesn't let me have a choice.  And my mom is the most difficult person to talk_

 
Compromise.  Throwing stuff in the washer/dryer doesn't take more than 5 min.  Tell her you'll freak out a lot less if she'll let you take care of that.  But if she wants to help out so you'll have more time to study, maybe she can sort and fold your laundry for you since that takes up more time anyway.  This sort of thing worked for my gramma, who also insisted on doing all my laundry and ended up shrinking several cashmere sweaters.


----------



## little teaser (Dec 9, 2007)

i would let her buy a new jacket


----------

